# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > от дуэта д.Евочки >  2018 NEW НГ программа «Тот самый ДЕД МОРОЗ...или САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕД-2!»дуэт д.Евочки

## Львовна

*2018 NEW НГ программа 

«Тот самый ДЕД МОРОЗ…или САМЫЙ ЛУЧШИЙ ДЕД-2!» от дуэта д.Евочки*


_      Мы усердно и старательно колдовали над новыми образами Деда Мороза- 2018 и его внучки Снегурочки. И если в прошлом году типаж «Самого лучшего Деда» был расколбасным и шкодлявым, то на этот раз у нас получился мягкий, добрый, слегка чудаковатый и очень ВОЛШЕБНЫЙ Дедушка. Совсем как раньше. Как в детстве. Классический!  Ну.. или почти классический)))) В общем: Тот самый ДЕД МОРОЗ… или… Самый лучший ДЕД-2_



_Этот сценарий подходит для ведущих взрослых праздников (аниматоров), работающих в образах Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Но!!! Большая часть материала легко адаптируется, достаточно универсальна и может быть включена в любой НГ сценарий._


_Внутри:_


_
-свежий и бодрый выход ДМ и СН по-русски;

- интерактив с гостями + хлопалка; 

-муз. застолка « Похвалимпийская оратория»;

- два НГ тоста:

тост от Деда «Волшебный» и 
тост от Деда музыкальный « С новым годом, ДАВАЙ!!!!»

- игра «Сюрприз международного класса»

- момент  «фото …как в старину»

- игра от Снегурочки «Винтажный подарок -фсем!»

- Необычный хоровод « Не размыкая рук»

….И огромная порция новогоднего волшебства!!!

Программа подходит для ресторана

_
_Реквизит_ _: доступный_

_Рассчитано:_ _на 30 минут (или два выхода по 15 мин. через танц-паузу)_

_ЦЕНА:_ _2500 руб._

_ВНИМАНИЕ! Первые пять покупателей получают сценарий со скидкой 10%_
_
карта виза сбербанк:_ _4276 2800 1134 2133_ 

_С уважением, Елена Ефременко_ _(Львовна)_

_Татьяна Норская_ _(Татьянка)_


Скайп Львовна: lvovich1411

почта: lvovich_@mail.ru

----------

дюймовка (01.12.2017)

----------


## Анатольевна

Ну чтооооооо, я ждала-ждала, и дождалааааась!!!

Всё-таки я была хорошей девочкой в уходящем году!)))

Рыбки мои, Ленуся и Танюся! СПА-СИ-БО!!!

Пока читала, смеялась. В некоторых местах очень сильно)))

Что мне особенно импонирует, так это то, что программа на самом деле для взрослых, без сюсюканья и уклона в детсадовский утренник.

Вот чтоб вам Дед Мороз всего самого доброго наморозил!!!

----------

дюймовка (01.12.2017), Львовна (30.11.2017), Марина Дудник (01.12.2017), Татьянка (30.11.2017)

----------


## Марина Дудник

Вот , наконец то сценарий у меня есть, пролистала.... и застряла, ржу над репризами и диалогами, в голове рисуются сценки из разноцветных новогодних картинок.... Лимоны, апельсины, посылки, елки, кутерьма, и смех, смех, смех! Прошлогодний сценарий был супер пуперский, а этот... супер супер пуперский!!! Танюша и Леночка - вы снова смогли удивить и порадовать!!! СПАСИБО!!! Беру в работу без купюр! Впрочем как и все ваши вещи!!! СПАСИБО!!!

----------

Львовна (03.12.2017)

----------


## ОльгаРомашка

Ну что же... и я стала счастливым обладателем этого замечательного блока с Дедом Морозом  :Grin:  
Честно? Я уже разбила его на маленькие мульки, которые донесу до зрителя... Дедушка, какой славный Дедушка в этом маленьком сценарии (мало было), что мне просто захотелось сидеть с ним рядом и отвечать на все вопросы, которые он задаёт...
От блока прошлого года ооооочень отличается Дед,  и я прям рада, что именно это Дед Мороз попал в мои руки в этом году... Такой вот доброты и хорошей русской классики не было давно.. Всё какие -то драйв, кураж... Хотя если посмотреть на меня в реальности, я такая и есть... (ссылку на аккаунт не дам, так как очень известная личность)  :Grin:  но в продолжение темы, захотелось просто пушистости от Нового года и такой вот доброй дурачливости. 
Спасибо, девочки д.Евочки.... Пишите почаще вот такие класснючие и добропозитивные вещи... Очень здОрово.. ну очень...  :Tender:

----------

Львовна (03.12.2017), Татьянка (03.12.2017)

----------


## Ураган

Шикарная готовая программа.Бери и делай.Если вы ещё не знаете, как выпустить Мороза и Снегурку.Блок вам в помощь. Хлопалка думаю задаст , то самое Новогоднее настроение.И будет вам счастье.

----------

Львовна (03.12.2017), Татьянка (03.12.2017)

----------


## Арлетт

Елена, деньги перевела. Жду с нетерпением)

----------

Львовна (04.12.2017)

----------


## Львовна

*Арлетт*, Лена, ссылка уже в личке! Забирайте :Smile3:

----------


## Арлетт

Елена, спасибо огромное Вашему дуэту!))) Познакомилась, представила, КАК ЭТО Ваше творение будет воплощаться в жизнь! Ярко!
 Позитивно! Читать очень интересно! Если еще артисты не подведут и отыграют как надо, будет вообще Суууупееер!!! Спасибо! Браво! И низкий Вам поклон за Ваш труд.

----------


## Литературная

Э-эх, если б кто-то помог разобраться, как на этом сайте жить...  А?))) С Наступающим!

----------


## Львовна

> Э-эх, если б кто-то помог разобраться, как на этом сайте жить... А?))) С Наступающим!


На этом сайте жить интересно и полезно :Ok: . Здесь, в нашем разделе- платные  материалы. Можно выбрать что-нибудь, оплатить и получить сылочку на  готовый продукт :Smile3: 
С наступающим!!!! :011:

----------


## Татьянка

> Елена, спасибо огромное Вашему дуэту!))) Познакомилась, представила, КАК ЭТО Ваше творение будет воплощаться в жизнь! Ярко!
>  Позитивно! Читать очень интересно! Если еще артисты не подведут и отыграют как надо, будет вообще Суууупееер!!! Спасибо! Браво! И низкий Вам поклон за Ваш труд.


 :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33:  :Vishenka 33: Спасибо огромное!!! Уверены на все 200% всё будет супер!!!!

----------

Львовна (12.12.2017)

----------

